# Adoption Costs in the UK



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I apologise in advance if this sounds forward and insensitive. I know that for most money isn't an issue when it boils down to wanting a child, but I am curious and cannot seem to find a straight answer on websites. 

Can anyone explain to me the costs involved when adopting within the UK? I would appreciate a "around about" figure to just give us an idea.  My DH and I are looking into adoption and weighing pro & cons of adopting abroad or not.

Thanks in advance! Any advice is GREATLY appreciated


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

very simply, the "costs" that we have incurred are:
prep course and home assessment= zero
medical, each, in the region of seventy pounds- you have to pay this to your gp. then it has to be within six months by the time you go to panel, and same for matching panel, so the chances are you will incur at least another 35 pounds each for an update one at some point

books to prepare yourself= free if you borrow from your la, or anywhere from ten to fifty if you by them to keep

possibly unpaid leave for home assessment meetings (although if you can take holiday days/fit them into the evening, or have an understanding employer this may not be the case)

drop in salary for adoption leave (one of you will be required to take at least six months off). you do by law get the same as stat maternity (about 108 a week, as of april this will be for 9 months) but any additional package is up to your employer. worth checking their policy. eg kent local govt workers get the same as the full maternity package, teachers don't!

other than that there is no cost. 


if you are talking about using the UK process to adopt an overseas child, however, the costs are much higher- you pay for the home assessment and the govt fees etc. I couldn't tell you decent figures at the moment. I know if you do its recommended adopting from a country under the hague convention as it makes the process simpler and is better monitored.


i noticed you are originally from America. this shoudln't pose a problem but they will expect you are "permanantly domiciled" in the UK. they will also want to follow up referees and police checks from the states, so it might be worth keeping in regular contact with some close school friends, church leader, god parents- someone who has known you for ages and will be able to write nice things about you just in ase you do decide to go for adoption?


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

ahhh...extrememly helpful   And, I have married and British Citizen and have citizenship myself.  

Again, thank you so much. I hope this information is also helpful for others.

amanda xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Just to let you know that we didn't have to pay for our medicals.  The process has cost us nothing so far.  Not sure if we have to pay court costs when we adopt our little girl, but we've not paid a penny so far.

HTH and best of luck. 

Cx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh, that is excellent news Barb! Especially after checking into adoption abroad and finding out the costs...we were gobsmacked!







Do you mind me asking how you managed not to pay?

I assume it is just as hard to adopt a baby in the UK as well?

How long is the average adoption process from start to finish?

And I suppose the all important question is, WHERE DO BE BEGIN?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

we also didnt have to pay for our medicals..it is standard in our LA for them to pay for them. all LA's do things diferently as you will find out!
kj x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

feeling a bit clueless with the adoption terms. May I ask, what an LA is?


----------



## maisiek (Apr 25, 2005)

I have also been researching into adoption, also been told that our LA (local authority) will pay for the medicals.

Hope this helps,

maisie xx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

What are the court costs?


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Guitar Angel

Welcome to the boards.  We had only the medical to pay for, the court costs we paid but were refunded by our LA (Local Authority)

Other than that the only costs have been those that you would expect with having children although we were given £300 per child as a settling in grant to buy what we needed to.

You will find that all LA's differ.

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi, we had to pay for our medicals (my dr did mine for free but dh's dr charged £50) also we had to pay £140 court costs but they were reimbursed after the adoption was finalised

pam xx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

our court costs were refunded, as were our travelling expenses during introductions, and our settling in purchases- they refunded four hundred pounds worth of baby stff- car seats, buggy etc.

everyone's time scales differ, but i think it would be pretty fair to guess around two years on average, from initial phone call to children placed- there is no "waiting list" process for the children though- they are matched with the adopters who best meet their needs- so if there are three couples being considered, and one couple has waited two weeks, one couple three months and one couple two years this should have no bearing as its about who is best for the chil/children concerned. hope that is helpful
x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

That is very helpful ladies. thank you so much  One more question. Is it mandantory that we own our home? We are planning to buy within the next 2-3 years but curious if this is something we should do sooner?

Thank again for all of your responses ladies!


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Guitar Angel, 
Welcome to the board.
From what I understand it's not neccesary to be a homeowner, the financial concerns relate more to whether you can afford to raise a child. Our LA is very keen that one of us be at home with the child/children as much as possible and we get the impression very much that you are more likely to be placed with a younger child if that is the case as if they are considering two couples and all other things are equal they are likely to favour the couple where one of the couple will be predominantly at home. However, obviously this has significant financial implications for most of us, and I think I am right in saying that there are people who have been matched with young children on this board who have have needed to return to work.
Our LA has also been very frank with us and told us that we should not expect any adoption allowance if we are adopting very young children, it is harder to place children that tend to attract this.
On a positive note, we have not had to pay anything so far towards adoption costs and our medicals are being paid for too, our only cost has been books, but it is obviusoly our choice to buy rather than borrow from the library and we have found Amazon to be very good on price, especially if you also check out the market place.
All the best with your decision making.
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

in our la you don't have to be a home owner, but i think one of the questions they would ask at panel might be how many moves you are expecting- what are your lease terms etc, as they don't like children to have many moves.  
viva our la also expects one person to focus on the child rather than work- at least six months at home, the ability to take more, and with a little one (as is in our case) then returning to work part time. I am taking 9 month off then going back three days a week, as dd is so desperately ready for nursery, but if she wasn't I would go back even less, and after a year rather than the 9 months.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Just wanted to say welcome to the adoption board  

Laine


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

That is very helpful information. My DH was worried that we need to be settled in a bought  home first. Yet, I do not want to rush into buying a home just yet. The thought of home buying stresses me much more than adopting! 

We recieved our information pack this morning from the LA. The lady I spoke to on the phone was so helpful and the first information meeting in on Feb 1st. My DH and I are going to sit down and read through it together this weekend (in between moving his nan's things out of her home as she is now in care...my goodness, she has so much stuff!!! Needless to say, I shall not complain during my weekend, but I am not looking forward to it!) 

The info pack explains a lot which is nice. I am assuming that they children up for adoption are not in the area we reside in? In case of bumping into biological mothers and such....

I don't see us being able to take a full year off for the child. However, six months is not a problem. I am hoping the fact that I am a college lecturer part-time  (in the course of Child Care, as it were)..I will hoping this will help. I do not work full days and I have two days a week off.  Also do not work weekends. My DH is full time, but does not work weekends either. 

For us, the biggest challenge is tidying up our finances. As a couple, we splurge more than save. That will have to change.   (More me than my DH...I.love.to.shop.)

We have definately decided we want a baby girl. I am trying to prepare myself, because we are specific in what we want, we may have to wait longer than others. Also, in my info pack it mentions that one much be 21. This isn't a problem as I am 28 this month, but the information pack also mentions that they rarely consider adopters younger than 25 because they want adopters to be "experienced in life". Am I too close to the 25 mark? I think I am paranoid that because of my age, I won't be taken seriously.

Overall, I am really excited...but also terrified! heheh I had dreams of adoption last night so it is obviously on my mind. Thank you all for being so helpful and welcoming. It really does make a difference. 

Lots of love,
Amanda x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Amanda
Welcome to the boards and the rollercoaster of adoption!  Have you looked on the BAAF website?  There is loads of info on there that you may find useful.

I don't think your age will cause a problem and you are in a stable long term relationship so that is good to.  

We start our prep course next week so are fairly new to the process but the ladies on here are a wonderful source of info and support.  We were offered a prep course in November but due to other arrangements with work we had to wait so have been reading about different issues and are now really looking forward to starting the course.

You may find wanting a baby girl will mean you have to wait longer or even shop around for a LA/VA that will take you on.  Our LA only re-opened its books in September 2006 to people wanting children under the age of 5 which was good timing for us but the books had been closed for 3 years!  You may find you have to be a bit more open minded about what you are willing and able to take on.

Anyway, loads of luck with your journey, you never know what is round the corner.
Love
OT x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

I had originally come on to say we have to pay for our medicals which are about £70 each but our LA does give a £600 per child settling in grant plus allowances.
OT x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

GuitarAngel1979 said:


> Oh, that is excellent news Barb! Especially after checking into adoption abroad and finding out the costs...we were gobsmacked!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our LA just didn't ask us for any payment for the medicals. We haven't gone to court yet, so not sure about that one. We are adopting in the UK just to confirm. Makes a change for us, as we had to pay for all our IVF costs, including bloods.

They say it is difficult adopting a baby in the UK, but this board would suggest differently. We were matched with a 6 month old, she's now 9 months. We are very lucky I know, but others have adopted young as well on this forum.

Our process took 2 years from start to finish.

Very best of luck,
C x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Barbarella said:


> GuitarAngel1979 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, that is excellent news Barb! Especially after checking into adoption abroad and finding out the costs...we were gobsmacked!
> ...


You ladies give me hope.


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

you are def not too young. our friends from our prep course have a "relinquished" baby, placed with them at seven months old. she is 29

x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Boomerang girl said:


> you are def not too young. our friends from our prep course have a "relinquished" baby, placed with them at seven months old. she is 29
> 
> x


That is good news!!! Reassurance is always nice  Thanks boomerang girl!


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Boomerang girl said:


> i noticed you are originally from America. this shoudln't pose a problem but they will expect you are "permanantly domiciled" in the UK. they will also want to follow up referees and police checks from the states, so it might be worth keeping in regular contact with some close school friends, church leader, god parents- someone who has known you for ages and will be able to write nice things about you just in ase you do decide to go for adoption?


I called the LA to see what my status must be in order to adopt. Being as I currently have a settlement visa (I married a british citizen) and I have indefinate leave to remain status. I was told by the LA this is enough to adopt in the UK. I also mentioned I would be applying for UK citizenship later this year and would this help our case. She stated "the indefinate leave to remain status in your passport is just a relevent as citizenship". This was good to know.


----------

